
School Children Don’t Spread Coronavirus, French Study Shows - mrfusion
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-23/school-children-don-t-spread-coronavirus-french-study-shows
======
foxyv
> Epidemiologist Arnaud Fontanet and colleagues said more studies on schools
> were needed because of the small number of cases they were able to study.
> They found that an estimated 41% of the children infected showed no
> symptoms, compared with about 10% of adults.

How did they get 41% when they only had three active cases? Maybe there were
more and they only found three that didn't spread? How does that support this
conclusion? This article is kind of hard to understand.

~~~
rurban
This was suspected since March in various case studies, but the number of
cases has always been extremely low.

1\. You don't just find any children infecting adults.

2\. You'll have a hard time separating the infections between adults to prove
that. There's always an infected adult involved who could have been the
spreader.

There was a good French case study in a remote alpine village where the
infected children infected nobody for weeks, in Iceland they did excellent
genetic contact tracing, and in the German Heinsfeld study there were also
several infected children not infecting their parents for weeks.

